# knife handle? Finished.



## steve bellinger (Mar 10, 2012)

[attachment=2748]Was cleaning up some scrap, and thought these might make a knife handle. was gonna burn them but after looking at a post hear, thought i'd try making one for this schrade i had laying around. So my ? is which do ya all think would work and look the best?The 3 have been resawed to 3/8 ". Thanks for the HELP


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

I like the one on the right... It seems to have more action in what would be the handle are, but either of the two sets on the right would work it seems. That's coming from a guy who's yet to make a knife.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*



DKMD said:


> I like the one on the right... It seems to have more action in what would be the handle are, but either of the two sets on the right would work it seems. That's coming from a guy who's yet to make a knife.



What he said!
'cept I'd use the word "area"...
Doctors..., Ha.

p


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

yep that's what i was thinking also. Just wasn't sure as i've never made a handle for a real knife. Have made a number of letter openers, shaped like knifes.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*



txpaulie said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I like the one on the right... It seems to have more action in what would be the handle are, but either of the two sets on the right would work it seems. That's coming from a guy who's yet to make a knife.
> ...



I meant arse!


----------



## meridian (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

Hey Steve
I would maybe cut yourself a block for a handle since the knife has a stick tang and the wood will go around it. Pick something thats hard if you're not going to stabilize it with acrylic. Spalted woods are generally kinda soft for handles....... So if you have some harder pieces there I would go with that. Here's a few pics that might help....

http://woodbarter.com/Thread-Stick-Tang-Knife-Handle-Tutorial


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*



meridian said:


> Hey Steve
> I would maybe cut yourself a block for a handle since the knife has a stick tang and the wood will go around it. Pick something thats hard if you're not going to stabilize it with acrylic. Spalted woods are generally kinda soft for handles....... So if you have some harder pieces there I would go with that. Here's a few pics that might help....
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/Thread-Stick-Tang-Knife-Handle-Tutorial



Ha thanks man,that helps a lot. thanks for the link.I have some crab apple that's dry, you think that would do?It's not as figured but it's hard.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

Steve, I've got some Aussie burls that I could cut for a handle like that… They're hard as a woodpecker's lips. I could sent you something if you're interested.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*



DKMD said:


> Steve, I've got some Aussie burls that I could cut for a handle like that… They're hard as a woodpecker's lips. I could sent you something if you're interested.


 Doc ya i'd love to give them a try. What ya needing for them? I have some old gaudey maple burls. Not real big, and full of barkMaybe some holly finial blanks?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

Let me see what I've got first... I'll post some pics when I get a chance. I'm over at a friend's house giving a little bowl turning lesson. What's the minimum size you're after?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

Alright, Steve, I grabbed a few things here, and I've got some other stuff that would work. In addition to what's shown here, I've got a giant yellow box burl, cherry burl, cocobolo, figured walnut, redwood burl, and probably some other stuff I'm forgetting.

The smallest set of scales shown is red mallee burl, and they're 1.5x5x1/4"(shown third from the right). The ones on the far right of the first pic are red morrel burl and they're more like 3/8 thick. The ones between those two are amboyna burl at 3/8… Note there's a crack near the top of those scales, but I think there's plenty of solid wood there for a set of scales. The crack is in the sapwood. Next to the amboyna is the red mallee set. To the left of that is a gummy red mallee block that's over an inch thick. Next to that are two olive burl blocks… One is an inch thick and the other is at least 1.25".[attachment=2816]
The next photo from left to right is paduak, two pieces of spalted hard maple, maple burl, and black ash burl. Each of those pieces is an inch thick. There is some bark at the top of the ash burl piece on this face, and it goes about half way through the blank.
[attachment=2817]

Pics 3 and 4 are the reverse sides of the same blanks



[attachment=2818][attachment=2819]

Pics 5, 6, and 7 show the smallest scales(1.5x5) sitting atop the others to give you an idea of size… That's because I'm lazy and I didn't want to measure everything exactly.
[attachment=2820][attachment=2821][attachment=2822]

I wiped everything with a little denatured alcohol for the photos. Let me know if any of this is to your liking, Steve. I suppose if Steve doesn't want some of this stuff, I'd be happy to trade it somewhere else.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

[attachment=2825][attachment=2826]David woun't mind having that amboyna burl. But any all of them look great! Now i just got to figure out something i have to swap.:dash2: You can pm me if you like and let me know or post here. I was making a set earler before you posted.I'm calling them practice now.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

That knife looks great! The amboyna scales are yours, but it seems a shame to ship one lonely set of scales. I'll throw in the small red mallee burl scales and anything else you want. Shoot me a PM once you figure out what you want to trade, and we'll to from there.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

[attachment=2833][attachment=2835]David don't have any thing as nice as what you have,but i can give you what's in the pic for the scales,if you think it's fair?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

Looks like a deal, Steve... The holly blocks and maple(?) chunk for the amboyna and red mallee burl scales. I'll PM my address and phone #, and you do the same.

Anybody interested in any of the other scales/blocks?


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*



DKMD said:


> Looks like a deal, Steve... The holly blocks and maple(?) chunk for the amboyna and red mallee burl scales. I'll PM my address and phone #, and you do the same.
> 
> Anybody interested in any of the other scales/blocks?


Yep that's maple


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 14, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

Doc got to the PO today so it's now in USPS hands.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

Mine went out to you Monday afternoon, so you should be seeing it any day now.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 14, 2012)

*RE: knife handle?*

[attachment=2992]Yep i'm seeing it right now. Just got home and to my surprise i had a box of some nice burls scales, and some nice small pieces of redwood burl. Thanks man they will make a nice handle for this old knife of my dads.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 16, 2012)

[attachment=3087][attachment=3088][attachment=3089][attachment=3090][attachment=3091]Well this is it. Just to let ya know, this knife was bought by me for my father. It was a christmas gift, back in 1988, It had one of them green rubber handles. When my dad passed.back in 1994 i took it back. After using it for all these years, the rubber handle wore out. It sat on my night stand for the last couple years, whating for me to make a handle for it. After joining here and looking at the knifes that were shown here i decided to give it a try. So thanks for giving me the inspiration, and David for the gorgeous wood. 
Steve


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

Steve,
You did good, man. The handle looks great! Your dad would be proud.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks fantastic, Steve! Glad those scraps found their way into your talented hands! As Dane said, I think your dad would really like this.


----------

